# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Linh hoạt và thành công của Vingroup thu hút sự quan tâm của quốc tế

## phuong_hanh3112

Vingroup là một trong những 'gã khổng lồ' của Đông Nam Á với nhiều lĩnh vực kinh doanh như công nghiệp, công nghệ, xây dựng và phát triển các khu đô thị, trung tâm mua sắm, khách sạn và khu nghỉ dưỡng - công viên giải trí...; hệ thống bệnh viện, các cơ sở giáo dục, trung tâm hội nghị… đã gây bất ngờ với thế giới phương Tây.

“Làm thế nào để đối phó với đại dịch COVID-19?” -  đó là câu hỏi được quan tâm nhất trên toàn thế giới trong thời gian qua. Có 2 giải pháp Vingroup đưa ra, đó là chủ động sản xuất máy thở và công bố giải pháp nhận diện khuôn mặt người sử dụng smartphone ngay cả khi đeo khẩu trang. Việt Nam đã gây bất ngờ với thế giới phương Tây khi Vingroup – tập đoàn đa ngành hàng đầu của quốc gia này tuyên bố họ có thể làm được.

Đó là những vấn đề được tờ Forbes Italia đề cập khi viết về chân dung tỷ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng và bài xã luận trên mạng xã hội Bangkokbanksme (Thái Lan)  nói về sự linh hoạt của Vingroup.

*Tỷ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng khiến phương Tây phải chú ý*

Tờ Forbes Italia nhận định, với Phương Tây, Việt Nam là một trong những quốc gia thuộc vùng “ngoại ô” của thế giới, nhưng câu chuyện về ông Phạm Nhật Vượng - đã khiến họ phải thay đổi cách nhìn nhận cũ.

Tạp chí này mới đây đã đăng tải bài viết giới thiệu về cuộc đời của người tỷ phú đã kiến phương Tây phải chú ý. Theo đó, trước khi gây được tiếng vang với những sáng kiến chống dịch táo bạo và những hoạt động thiện nguyện được trong và ngoài nước tôn vinh, Ông Vượng đã theo học và tốt nghiệp Đại học vào thời điểm Liên Xô cũ tan ra. Sự sụp đổ gây ra nhiều hệ luỵ nhưng cũng đem lại cơ hội cho những người có khả năng mang tầm nhìn xa.

Ông Vượng đã vay mượn của gia đình và bạn bè khoảng 10.000 đô la để mở một nhà hàng Việt Nam tại Ucraina, nơi mà chính bản thân ông cũng tham gia phục vụ cho khách. Tuy nhiên, chỉ điều đó là không đủ. Vì vậy, ông Vượng bắt đầu sản xuất mì ăn liền bằng cách nhập dây chuyền sản xuất từ ​​Việt Nam. Một món ăn đơn giản và tiện lợi mà người Ukraine thích vì hai lý do "Lúc đó người Ukraine rất nghèo và rất đói" - Ông Vượng đã chia sẻ với Forbes Mỹ trong một bài phỏng vấn độc quyền.

Trực giác kinh doanh nhạy bén của Ông Vượng không chỉ được chứng minh qua sự thành công của việc kinh doanh mì gói mà ngay cả khi bán doanh nghiệp cho Nestlè vào năm 2010. Trở về Việt Nam, Ông Vượng đầu tư bất động sản, xây dựng khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp ở Nha Trang và đầu tư xây dựng ngay tại thủ đô Hà Nội. Mọi sự lựa chọn của Ông Vượng đều chứng tỏ sự đúng đắn khi kinh doanh tiếp tục thành công và Vingroup đã chính thức ra đời vào năm năm 2012.
_Toà tháp Landmark 81 – Khu đô thị Vinhomes Central Park – TP.HCM_
Hiện nay, Vingroup là một trong những "gã khổng lồ" của Đông Nam Á với nhiều lĩnh vực kinh doanh như công nghiệp, công nghệ, xây dựng và phát triển các khu đô thị, trung tâm mua sắm, khách sạn và khu nghỉ dưỡng - công viên giải trí...; hệ thống bệnh viện, các cơ sở giáo dục, trung tâm hội nghị…

Theo Forbes, vốn hóa thị trường của Vingroup đạt trên 14 tỷ đô la, trong khi tài sản của vị tỷ phú này ước tính thường xuyên trên 6 tỷ đô la. Ông Vượng cũng là tỷ phú đô la đầu tiên của Việt Nam và nằm trong top 300 người giàu nhất thế giới theo xếp hạng của Forbes.

*Vingroup và những sáng kiến chống dịch linh hoạt*

Lịch sử và hiện tại đã và đang chứng minh, sự linh hoạt luôn có giá trị trong thời điểm khó khăn, đó là ưu điểm của các doanh nghiệp có năng lực, trong đó có Vingroup.

Dưới sự ảnh hưởng toàn cầu của Virus COVID-19, Việt Nam là quốc gia có số lượng người nhiễm rất ít, chỉ khoảng 300 người. Đây là tỷ lệ rất thấp đối với quốc gia có dân số lên tới 97 triệu người. Cho đến thời điểm này, Việt Nam chưa có bất kì bệnh nhân nào chết do COVID-19.
_Sự linh hoạt của Vingroup trong việc sử dụng nền tảng công nghệ - công nghiệp để sản xuất máy thở được truyền thông quốc tế đánh giá cao._
Bên cạnh việc đối diện những khó khăn chung, Vingroup đã chứng tỏ sự tiên phong và sáng tạo khi sử dụng nền tảng công nghiệp của VinFast và VinSmart để sản xuất máy thở phục vụ “cuộc chiến” phòng chống dịch. Để đảm bảo theo đúng yêu cầu quy chuẩn kỹ thuật, Vingroup đã kí kết với hãng Medtronics (Mỹ) để mua bản quyền sản xuất máy thở thương mại.

Ngoài ra, VinAI Reseach - Viện nghiên cứu Trí tuệ Nhân tạo của Vingroup là đơn vị đã công bố nghiên cứu thành công trong việc phát triển công nghệ nhận dạng khuôn mặt ngay cả khi đeo khẩu trang.

Hiện tại, VinAI Research đang phối hợp với Công ty sản xuất và thiết điện tử VinSmart, trực thuộc Vingroup để triển khai công nghệ nhận diện trên điện thoại Vsmart. Không chỉ triển khai trên các sản phẩm thương mại, VinAI Research cho biết, sẽ sẵn sàng cung cấp miễn phí công nghệ nhận diện khả dụng khi dùng khẩu trang cho cộng đồng nhằm góp phần phòng chống dịch bệnh COVID-19 đang hoành hành.

Sự linh hoạt và chủ động áp dụng công nghệ của Vingroup nói riêng và Việt Nam nói chung vào việc đối phó với đại dịch COVID-19 thực sự là một hiện tượng gây chú ý với thế giới.

----------


## sangmt

Quá ngưỡng mộ Vingroup! Việt Nam sẽ tiếp tục bay cao, vươn xa nhờ những công ty có tầm nhìn như vậy.

----------

